

Anonymous Gets Into The Pycon Incident  - nashequilibrium
http://pastebin.com/ubmznGhn

======
neya
It's a very mixed opinion from Anonymous, the first paragraph about Adria
being an extremist is very fair and direct. Adria DID over-hear a PRIVATE
conversation that wasn't meant for her, took a photo of two individuals
WITHOUT their permission and posted it to her twitter account, accusing them
of harassment. What Adria has done to the feminism community is not justice,
but damage.

The whole point of feminism is about bringing equality - That there should
exist no discernible separation lines between both the genders. But what Adria
has done is made sure the males in future are extra-careful and scared of
their female counter-parts when in a professional event, which itself is a
terrible, subtle kind of discrimination. As a matter of fact, searching on
Twitter reveals that many women do agree with this - She has damaged feminism,
more than doing anything good.

I can only imagine the outrage of the same incident inverted - had those two
men taken a photo of her and shared it on their Twitter accounts and had Adria
been offended, the situation would be totally different and both these men
would have been brought down their knees, this soft attitude towards Adria for
violating someone else's privacy by itself is a sexist approach IMO.

I think, we all need to maintain a strict platform for justice - Don't be too
soft on a woman because she's a woman, at the same time, don't be too hard on
a man because he's a man and vice-versa. Regardless of gender, I believe
justice should be served.

As a matter of fact, Adria has been deleting comments on her blog about people
who tried to bring up a sexist remark that she made, yet she got away with
(you can search for her name on twitter and can confirm this).

What Anonymous is doing here is a bit extremist in my opinion - Bringing down
a whole company because they stood behind a dishonest employee and failed to
offer any fairness or justification on their part. But, maybe if they were
doing something illegal, I think they might as well go down. And I hope this
serves as a very valuable lesson for others in the tech as well - Be it males
or femals, to follow the path of righteousness instead of hating one another
and waiting for a moment to simply bring the other gender to shame.

God, I just hope that there will be a day when I can sit next to a person and
sit beside them and talk to them like a normal person without imposing
restrictions on myself on my behaviour, appearance / characteristics instead
of constantly trying to be aware that I am talking to {gender} instead of a
_person_ which is the situation as of now.

------
res0nat0r
These idiotic harassment and anonymous lynch mobs don't do anything to fix the
situation.

~~~
mayneack
They do about as much to prevent the situation as the twitter shaming does to
prevent lewd jokes.

------
jrajav
I'd like to suggest that we flag and not upvote this. Someone who would do
something spectacularly idiotic like this has given up their pass for
reasonable discourse and does not deserve attention on their words.

~~~
benev
People aren't up-voting it because they support the action, but because it's
relevant. After all, many HN readers are either sendgrid customers, or users
of services that are. Whatever the rights and wrong of the situation are, it's
an important development to a lot of people.

~~~
fudged71
No, a statement from anonymous is not a development. It's whether people are
sharing and reading it that fuels them to carry through with their plans.

The only news is if they have actually gotten the information they say they
have, and if they actually harass people. Beyond that it's just words.

Don't feed the trolls.

------
pixelbeat
Seems to have had the desired effect?
<https://www.facebook.com/SendGrid/posts/10151502570463967>

------
softbuilder
I can't really explain it, but this doesn't read like the "voice" of
Anonymous. I realize that there isn't supposed to be a single voice, but they
usually have a flavor that is missing here. Can't anyone just claim to be
Anonymous?

~~~
petercooper
That's probably why it says "I do not represent, speak for, nor am associated
with Anonymous" in the post.

~~~
softbuilder
Ah, thank you. I never made it that far. My eyes were rolling too much, I had
to stop reading.

------
akinder
What a pretentious load of shit.

------
nemo1618
What a bunch of juvenile retaliatory bullshit. It's an unfortunate situation,
but "raiding" is NOT the appropriate response.

Adria made a mistake and these people want to destroy her life over it. Don't
they see the irony in that, given the nature of her offense?

------
jrajav
Ah, _finally_ a voice of measured reason. Oh wait.

------
lewisflude
It's hard to work out whether this is actually the voice of anonymous or just
an individual upset by the unfortunate turn of events.

~~~
fudged71
The distinction is whether or not there is an audience. If people believe that
it is anonymous, then it is the voice of anonymous.

Getting the internet mad about the statement is what fuels them to put words
into actions, which is why they're best to ignore.

They may have a unified voice for large campaigns, but for smaller shit like
this it's just a random person volunteering a press release.

------
bluehat
This is possibly one of the best things that could happen to Sendgrid, as it
is likely to generate public sympathy.

------
tzakrajs
This seems really petty, even for Anonymous.

